# Kids showing dogs?



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a question and I hope this is the right place for it....My boy Farley has some nice bloodlines and all but 1 of his siblings is intended for show (Farley and 1 other are family pets).....I never considered showing (and plan to neuter him at 9-12 months), but my son is so proud that HE wants to show him. :curtain:

I think it may be a great learning experience for him and nice exposure for Farley but want this to remain a FUN thing. Does anyone know of any recreational shows in the SE MI or N OH area or of anyplace that would have a list of these shows? I would also like any pointers as far as training my son and dog for the ring. Farley looks very much the puppy yet and at 13 weeks only weighs 25 lbs....what do the "fun shows" judge....the dog or the handling? Is there a downside kids showing dogs?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Farley Rocks! said:


> I have a question and I hope this is the right place for it....My boy Farley has some nice bloodlines and all but 1 of his siblings is intended for show (Farley and 1 other are family pets).....I never considered showing (and plan to neuter him at 9-12 months), but my son is so proud that HE wants to show him. :curtain:
> 
> I think it may be a great learning experience for him and nice exposure for Farley but want this to remain a FUN thing. Does anyone know of any recreational shows in the SE MI or N OH area or of anyplace that would have a list of these shows? I would also like any pointers as far as training my son and dog for the ring. Farley looks very much the puppy yet and at 13 weeks only weighs 25 lbs....what do the "fun shows" judge....the dog or the handling? Is there a downside kids showing dogs?


First, how old is your son? To compete in JR's at AKC shows he must be at least ten. I would recommend contacting your Area Home Extension office and find out about any 4H clubs in your area, and see about that being a place to start. Or, any area kennel clubs - junior members are a great resource for mentoring new juniors coming in. Farley could be shown in local matches at his age, but for AKC competition would need to be 6mos. If your son and Farley enjoy it, they could continue even after Farley is neutered, as Jr dogs can be altered. In Jr's, it is the youngster's handling that is being judged as opposed to the quality of the dog. 

The only downside to kids showing dogs, IMO, is when the parents get "Little League Syndrome". I think it is a wonderful activity for children, and much can be learned in the way of sportsmanship, manners, and responsibility.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Hehe..I figured any AKC event...even JR's...was more stress then I wanted :bowl: Brenden is 9 now and works well with our pup. Sounds like if I stick to the local clubs- that would be my best bet. 

Thanks!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want to get a feel for it I would sugest you may want to come down to Toledo to the TKC and particpate in the Conformation practices. It cost $5 and is just that a practice. No judges or anything and they will help you all out and answer any questions you may have. Good place to learn and get more info and see if it maybe something you want to continue with. 

I can not really understand why there is an age limit on the kid for showing AKC but then they do quite a bit I do not understand or agree with. Yet it can be fun.

Heidi


----------

